# WA state 02 exam WAC study guides



## shocked_sparky (Jul 24, 2009)

Not sure on any study guides(I just prepped by reading through the RCW/WAC sections once or twice), but you'll find the test is pretty easy.

1 hour for 17 questions; the only hard part is the lack of an index for the RCW/WAC. Just have a rough idea of where everything is in the two sections (I wish they could do a better job of organizing the WA codes, I find the NEC to be laid out in a far more orderly fashion). Good luck!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't know anyone that can help you with that test, but good luck on the test and let us know when you pass.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum also.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Maybe member Westernexplorer will see this thread and respond. He seems to be up on most the tests in your area. You might even try PM him.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

chris856 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of any good study guides for the RCW/WAC portion of the exam, I hear it's the section most people fail. I feel pretty confident about the NEC portion as I am currently in school studying the NEC and haveing an easy time of it.
> The best resource I could find was an online continuing education course called Jade Learning. The website is http://www.jade1.com/ and you can take the quizes on there for free without recieving any credit.
> The questions are in order in where you would find the answers in the book, so I was wondering if anyone knows of anything more challenging or useful out there as I intend to pass the test my first time.


I passed the NEC the first time and the WAC third time was a charm for me, I just took my book and highlighted it and tabbed it to the extreme. Seventeen questions doesn't sound like a lot, but the margin for error is not much, good luck.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

I haven't taken that particular test, but I have taken the General Administrator's test. The WAC/ RCW section of it is pretty similar. If I remember correctly, there were only a small handful of actual electrical related questions in that portion of the test and the rest were all irrelevant questions about the way their code councils are set up and similar things.

I didn't find it very hard, I think Shocked Sparky is right, just read through the whole thing a couple times and maybe put in a few tabs of your own if you can logically place them.

Good luck to you and let us know how it goes!!

What part of Washington are you in? I am from Port Angeles but spent a couple years in Yakima and am now in Eugene, Oregon!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I used this technique, was called reading..


----------



## D-Unit (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm taking the WAC/RCW tomorrow. Just reading & highlighting is about all you can do.


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

When I took the administrators test it seemed that the majority of the WAC questions were from ART. 900 and up. I agree with the others that have said read it a few times and get real familiar with it. Tabs and highlighting seem to help quite a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Tab it, and highlight definitions. You are thinking too hard if you fail it, because just like the NEC the questions are in order.


----------

